# 18 days past lh surge no af ( first month after failed ivf)



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi guys,

Not sure this is the right place to post. This is my first cycle after a failed ivf with a chemical pregnancy.  I used a clear blue ov test and got a solid smiley 18 days ago. In all the years I have used these tests I always get af exactly 16 days after smiley. My question is can the ivf be effecting cycle length now? I have googled lots and ivf seems to delay natural cycle but none of the posts I can find mentions that the posters knew their surge day. 

Too chicken to test. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

after my bfn cycle of ivf i had one 48 day cycle then one 45 (then lined up for ivf again) so your body can be all over the place, sorry. all you can do is keep track and hope it settles down. before the ivf i was running at about 30 day cycles i think so 48 was pretty long!


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hiya 

Thanks for replying , it's so annoying ....I have an Fet booked for mid may, if this cycle is 45 days it so messes everything up!!


Why does my body hater me so!


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey congrats by the way ..
Not long now . ...


----------

